# Gasket Sealers



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Been posting to a thread under the Yanmar section where a guy has been trying to get the valve cover off with no success because of the gasket sealer the PO used. Thought I would bring up the subject of gasket sealers in this section to maybe help someone avoid the same frustration

The best gasket sealers I've come across over the years to both seal and be able to disassemble later are anaerobic sealers. Permatex 51813 and Loctite 515. Both of these seem to be pricey at first to the DIY guy, but you put these on in a bead no bigger than a *pencil lead*. I've had a 50ml tube of 51813 that has lasted for over 10 years and I use it a lot. Kohler doesn't use pan gaskets on a lot of their engines any more. They use Loctite 30509. Really good stuff, once again seems pricey, but for a guy like me I can't afford a "comeback" for an oil leak. Never had a leak with any of this anaerobic stuff and it comes apart without the use of a jackhammer like the old school Black Permatex. I also hate it when I come across something where somebody has used what is now days "antique" RV sealer and put it on like they were icing a cake... More is not always better, it just depends on what you're talking about.


----------

